# Just Saw Star Wars IV Performed Live With The Film



## calebfaith (Feb 17, 2018)

Tonight I just saw Star Wars IV performed live by the Sydney Symphony Orchestra while the film was projected above them and it was amazing!

I always find that it gives me a new perspective on my own music when seeing real musicians play music like this. I feel that the process of using VIs disconnects you from the parts compared to seeing music performed live. 

I've always loved the Star Wars soundtracks and it was great to see it live


----------



## Mornats (Feb 17, 2018)

I've got tickets to see Raiders of the Lost Ark with the music being performed by an orchestra. Glad you enjoyed Star Wars


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 17, 2018)

Mornats said:


> I've got tickets to see Raiders of the Lost Ark with the music bring performed by an orchestra. Glad you enjoyed Star Wars


 
Awesome. That would be great to see as well


----------



## mac (Feb 17, 2018)

I've got tickets for Jurassic Park in November. Tempted to go watch Jaws in April too!


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 17, 2018)

Yeah they would both be great. I'm looking at Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban at the moment


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 17, 2018)

I saw San Francisco Symphony perform:
2001
Raider of the lost ark
Vertigo
E.T.

Live with the movie projected above. A total blast.


----------



## Blakus (Feb 18, 2018)

I was there too Caleb! :D It was the best! I'm loving this format of performance, it definitely won't be the last I attend!


----------



## DMDComposer (Mar 5, 2018)

I love these kind of performances. I saw Harry Potter 1 and it was magical! (pun intended).

I think these concerts are great because it brings the average people back into the concert hall to listen to orchestral music! So they really understand and get a feel for the orchestra once again.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 5, 2018)

I will enjoy the same thing in my town soon. I am looking forwards to it, although I think I would prefer the movie playing silently to the music, I believe ... I guess it would be harder to sell tickets like that! 
Was the orchestra amplified in any of the performances you guys attended? I am regularly visiting concerts and what I most enjoy about it is the unamplified sound of the orchestra. I would not buy tickets of amplified orchestra, which is why I missed out on Morricone conducting his own works last year. He went for the Olympic Stadium in Munich ... definitively not a place to listen to an orchestra ...


----------



## calebfaith (Mar 5, 2018)

I agree it was awesome to see so many people who would otherwise never see an orchestra. Orchestras have been struggling to survive and hopefully this is one way they can bring in more money.

Yeah it was amplified. The hall was so big it would be impossible for it not to be


----------



## Mornats (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, I went to see Raiders on Thursday and absolutely loved it. I was like a small child again bouncing in my seat, singing along to the "der der der derrrrr, der de derrrrr". :D

I noticed that some of the sound effects were missing from the film (Indy puts a bottle of whisky down on a table and it makes no noise, he gets hit in the face with the mirror and you hear him groan but don't hear the smack of the mirror). I suspect these were on the track that the music was on. It didn't detract from the film at all but was interesting that it seemed as if the foley effects were on the music track.

For me, the main thrill was being there with the orchestra whilst it was playing one of the most recognisable (to me) movie scores this side of Star Wars. When it comes to composing I'm a hobbyist. I have a day job, and got into music by playing the bass in a rock band. My music theory knowledge stems from this, and not from any classical teachings. I'm only just learning orchestration. When I see orchestral music live I'm always learning and noticing things that I don't notice when I'm just listening to the soundtracks. What stood out with Raiders was that the melodies and motifs are driven not by the strings but by the woods and brass. The strings set the mood, added the tension, supported the other sections and came in and followed the woods and brass. I'd never noticed this before and it gave me loads of ideas for how to use strings in an arrangement. Also, the dynamic range of an orchestra when you're in the room. Wow!

They're doing Jurassic Park in September - can't wait!


----------

